# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  ενισχυτης ηχου SuperSymAsym

## IOANNIS

ενας πολυ καλος ενισχυτης απο το DiyAudio, το κυκλωμα το εχει σχεδιαση και κατασκευαση ο Pete Vogel alias Ostripper.  :Smile:

----------


## IOANNIS

αλλο ενα PCB για τον ιδιο ενισχυτη, που εχει απανω και τους πυκνωτες τροφοδοσιας, και το δευτερο PCB ειναι το original, δηλαδη το PCB που εφτιαξε, αυτος που σχεδιασε τον ενισχυτη!

----------


## IOANNIS

και η εκδοση με mosfet στην εξοδο!!!  :Wink:

----------

